# Uk plumber moving to nz



## stevebarnsy

Hi everyone,

I'm a fully qualified plumbing and heating engineer and I am relocating to nz. From reading previous posts I understand that it is not easy or quick to gain the recognised quals for nz. Does anybody have anything positive to say about the experience. Are there job opportunities out there and what realistically can you earn. Have been looking for jobs around Christchurch as obviously there will be alot of work there soon but cannot seem to find anyone hiring people. Please give me your thoughts on this subject surely someone from the uk has been there done it and is happy out there. All I can find is people putting me off. I lived in nz for 4 years and I know it is where my heart lies. I know I'm not going to make loads of money just want some reassurance that being a happy plumber in nz is attainable 
Thanks for reading


----------



## 80cmills

If you can get the visas sorted maybe you could become self employed. I know lots of people who have tried to find plumbers and can't. So there should be a good demand for your work.


----------



## 80cmills

Oh forgot to say that recruitment might not be the first thing businesses are thinking about at the min in Christchurch will all the after shocks they are having. So just keep trying and remember they are having a very stressful time at the moment. 

Our thoughts are will them all


----------



## stevebarnsy

80cmills said:


> If you can get the visas sorted maybe you could become self employed. I know lots of people who have tried to find plumbers and can't. So there should be a good demand for your work.


Thank you for the reply at least 1 person saying something positive. I went to school in Christchurch will be visiting in February. In a way I'm dreading seeing the place as when I left it was the most beautiful city. I really want to help the rebuild because as sir Richard Branson said Christchurch has the opportunity to build one of the best cities in the world.


----------



## topcat83

Even self employed you may need to have your qualification changed to a NZ one (you certainly would as an electrician). But it should be reasonably easy. Not done it myself (never was good with a spanner ) but if you have a search there should be previous posts that tell you how to do it.


----------



## Nathan122

Hi Steve,

I hope you’re well ?

I saw your forum regarding plumbing and moving to NZ. Did you ever make the move ?

I am hoping you can help me. I am doing a plumbing apprenticeship in the UK and in the future myself and my partner are hoping to move to NZ.

How did you find the process of converting qualifications and getting visa to get a job ?

Thank you,

Nathan
!


----------

